# Archery Jewelry



## targetgal (Jan 10, 2005)

At the ASA shoots, their is a lady who has an all jewelry booth. Does anyone know how to get into contact with this person? I shot with a girl in TX, who had a necklace that she purchased from her and I would like to get one but her booth was closed when I got finished shooting on Sunday.


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

*Bling Bling*

If I remember right I think the name was Camo Chick.....If you talking about the booth that was at Paris


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

If it is Camo Chick.. Her name is Donna

Here is her website:

http://mccoyscamochic.com/


----------



## targetgal (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, but it wasn't Camo Chic although she had tons of merchandise I would have loved to have. It was a small booth in the center that was jewelry only.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

i looked at the things there, but didnt catch the name... sorry.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Her stuff is always with the Coffey Marketing guy. It's like they share a booth or something. Don't know how to get ahold of her, but you might try through them. Carrie If you know what you want I'll pick it up for you in Augusta if they have it.


----------



## MO Bow Huntress (Mar 29, 2008)

If you find out the contact information, please post it up as I would like to look at what she has to offer. Time for some new bling.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

MO Bow Huntress said:


> If you find out the contact information, please post it up as I would like to look at what she has to offer. Time for some new bling.


x2!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

What do ya'll think about these?


----------



## MO Bow Huntress (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like the blue & black one. How much are you selling them for?


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Those are sweet!! Whats the sale price I also like the blue and black one!! Nice work!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am selliing them for $8 tyd, glad ya'll like them, I have some more colors on order they should be here any day. I am also fixing to make a thread in the classifieds but I am just putting the word out small to see how people like them!!

Thanks and pm me if you need any more info!!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

targetgal said:


> Thanks, but it wasn't Camo Chic although she had tons of merchandise I would have loved to have. It was a small booth in the center that was jewelry only.


Her name is Brandi Bishop, her husband(Troup) is our club VP. I'll PM you his cell #. He works rotating shifts, so if you can't get him let me know and I'll find her number too.


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I am selliing them for $8 tyd, glad ya'll like them, I have some more colors on order they should be here any day. I am also fixing to make a thread in the classifieds but I am just putting the word out small to see how people like them!!
> 
> Thanks and pm me if you need any more info!!


are those bracelets???


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

mathewsgirl13 said:


> are those bracelets???


Neck chokers:secret::secret::secret:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> I am selliing them for $8 tyd, glad ya'll like them, I have some more colors on order they should be here any day. I am also fixing to make a thread in the classifieds but I am just putting the word out small to see how people like them!!
> 
> Thanks and pm me if you need any more info!!


PM sent. :thumb: Those look awesome!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

mathewsgirl13 said:


> are those bracelets???


Yep, bracelets. I got some more colors in today, pink, purple, gold, yellow, gray and burgundy.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> Neck chokers:secret::secret::secret:


It would have to be a pretty small neck...:darkbeer:


----------



## achance01 (Feb 7, 2009)

:mg: Nothing like hijacking a thread to hawk your wares. They are nice but should have been on their own thread. 

I would also like to know who the archery jeweler is. Have been looking for some nice pieces. Thanks


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

achance01 said:


> :mg: Nothing like hijacking a thread to hawk your wares. They are nice but should have been on their own thread.
> 
> I would also like to know who the archery jeweler is. Have been looking for some nice pieces. Thanks



Thanks for your support:darkbeer: If you will read it says that I am gonna make my own thread....I know some of these ladies personally and they don't seem to mind. This is not the general forum..all of us ladies usually get along real well..

Again...Thanks so much:teeth:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

CutTheLoop said:


> Her name is Brandi Bishop, her husband(Troup) is our club VP. I'll PM you his cell #. He works rotating shifts, so if you can't get him let me know and I'll find her number too.




Here is where you can get the info that you were wondering about...


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> Thanks for your support:darkbeer: If you will read it says that I am gonna make my own thread....I know some of these ladies personally and they don't seem to mind. This is not the general forum..all of us ladies usually get along real well..
> 
> Again...Thanks so much:teeth:



Heck I don't mind! You post all the pics of those you want in here, If other people don't like it then they should mind their own business!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

achance01 said:


> :mg: Nothing like hijacking a thread to hawk your wares. They are nice but should have been on their own thread.
> 
> I would also like to know who the archery jeweler is. Have been looking for some nice pieces. Thanks


Now you girls. All she did was post a couple pics of her bracelets. Bracelets last I knew were jewerly as well. Nothing wrong with that. :nono: Please try and play nice, or this thread will just totally disappear. 

Thank you for your cooperation.
Dee
AT Super Mod


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

CutTheLoop said:


> Her name is Brandi Bishop, her husband(Troup) is our club VP. I'll PM you his cell #. He works rotating shifts, so if you can't get him let me know and I'll find her number too.





absolutecool said:


> Here is where you can get the info that you were wondering about...


huh?


Ok...I have number, if any of you ladies want it, PM me. She doesn't want it posted in the open just yet.


----------



## mmorganski (Mar 29, 2009)

*Necklace*

Once you guys get in contact with the necklace lady would you mind finding out if she has a site she has her stuff on so I could look at it? 

Thanks


----------



## achance01 (Feb 7, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Thanks for your support:darkbeer: If you will read it says that I am gonna make my own thread....I know some of these ladies personally and they don't seem to mind. This is not the general forum..all of us ladies usually get along real well..
> 
> Again...Thanks so much:teeth:



Sorry didn't mean to get anything started. Did say that I like your stuff. I just thought the orginal poster was looking for info. Sorry for being out of line. I guess some people are a little touchy......again nothing intended.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Thats how we post around here, Everyone Hijacks everyones threads!


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

CutTheLoop said:


> huh?
> 
> 
> Ok...I have number, if any of you ladies want it, PM me. She doesn't want it posted in the open just yet.


Could you please pm me her information.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Can someone send pm me the contact person who is selling the jewlery too?


----------



## Blue Diamond (Apr 12, 2009)

I would like it too. I'm always into more jewlery,


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I am selliing them for $8 tyd, glad ya'll like them, I have some more colors on order they should be here any day. I am also fixing to make a thread in the classifieds but I am just putting the word out small to see how people like them!!
> 
> Thanks and pm me if you need any more info!!


I like those AC :thumb: have you tried putting some kind of bead in the center?


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay, I am totally confused. Who can I pm to get the information on the archery jewlrey? Someone point me in the right direction, please


----------



## shooter mom (Jun 19, 2007)

*archery jewlery*

I have archery necklaces, bracelets and earrings at the Coffey booth at all ASA shoots. I will be in Metropolis this weekend. Mr. Coffey has a large variety of items. Let me know if you want something specific and I will bring it.
Stacey


----------



## shooter mom (Jun 19, 2007)

*archery jewlery*



targetgal said:


> At the ASA shoots, their is a lady who has an all jewelry booth. Does anyone know how to get into contact with this person? I shot with a girl in TX, who had a necklace that she purchased from her and I would like to get one but her booth was closed when I got finished shooting on Sunday.


I make the archery jewelry that is at the ASA Shoots. It is at the Coffey Booth. I will be there at Metropolis this weekend if you need anything.


----------



## shooter mom (Jun 19, 2007)

ASA Shoots the jewelry is at the Coffey booth. I will be there in Metropolis this weekend.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

shooter mom said:


> I make the archery jewelry that is at the ASA Shoots. It is at the Coffey Booth. I will be there at Metropolis this weekend if you need anything.


Do you have any pics of your jewelry?


----------



## shooter mom (Jun 19, 2007)

*archery jewlery*

I am new at this so I am not sure how to get back to my original post. There is one done by me that has a few pictures. They aren't very good but will give you an idea. I can do about any color. Do an advanced search on Shooter mom and you should find them. sorry I cant be of more help, my boyfriend usually dies this and I am just getting started.
Thanks


----------

